# swsetup



## floyd11

I found a file folder named swsetup in the C: directory of my XP Home. Is this a needed window file or something else? Can't seem to find anything on Google regarding it.
Anybody have any ideas?
I don't know if it's something I downloaded and installed or is it part of XP? It's not in my add/remove programs.
Floyd


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi floyd11,

What are the details on the files in the folder, if any? If there are no files in the folder, first you should toggle show hidden files/folders to see if anything shows up in there, and if there is nothing, then just delete the folder since it has probably already served its purpose.

Here's how to toggle show hidden files/folders:
Start>My Computer window
Pull-down Tools>select Folder Options
Select View tab
Under Hidden files and folders
Click on Show hidden files and folders
Click Ok to exit Folder Options window

-- Tom


----------



## floyd11

Tom, good idea about the hidden files thing, but in trying to find something on the web, I have come to the conclusion to the conclusion that somewhere I must have downloaded and installed it somewhere along the line, but don't know why. The home page was mostly all in German so hard to figure out what it did. I was also puzzled that it wasn't in add/remove programs and I did find the exe file in the Windows directory, but now uninstall file. I took a chance and deleted all references of it from my HD and ran a registry check program and cleaned that up too. So far doesn't seem to be any ill effects.
Thanks again
Floyd


----------



## Squashman

Do you own an HP or Compaq computer. That is normal if you do.


----------



## floyd11

Yes I have a HP. Now I wonder if I screwed up by deleting it. Everything so far seems to be working yet.
Floyd


----------



## blkwlnt64

flowd11, It is used as part of downloading HP driivers so if you delete it it probably be recreated if you dl an HP driver.


----------



## ph0t0bug

I have an HP pavilion laptop and have the SWsetup folder on my system. I believe it is the drivers for my system. I backed it up on my home network just so I have a copy. You might check with www.hp.com in the tech support area.... they have a live chat with reps on 24/7 last time I checked.... you could recover the folder from the "recovery" disk I believe.


----------



## Larry66

Seems Swsetup is part of the HP Wireless Assistant. I was wondering whether I could get rid of it, too. 'Better not. (I found a read me file in it to get an idea of what it was.)


----------



## djchad

"SwSetup" is a folder created by HP applications to locate and unpack files necessary for installation. It's HP's version of the Temp folder. As a rule, you can delete its contents. Wait a week if it blows your hair back.

Chad


----------



## Larry66

Thanks djchad, I was unable to figure out the code I found in a non-English --non-Spanish language. 'Swsetup' is taking up a lot of space. I do need to do a web-search and find out more about how files like 'Temp' and 'Swsetup' actually work.


----------



## Schamess

I received this when I inquired at Hewlitt Packard:

ease be informed that this folder contains all the necessary drivers and applications that were preinstalled in the notebook. In feature if it is necessary to reinstall some drivers then we will not be able to do so if the folder is deleted. Hence we suggest you not to delete the folder.​


----------



## Damien5280

I agree with Schamess. While I was checking it out tonight I discovered the install to set up and install my bluetooth which I was unable to do. It came with the basic files but no set up anywhere else I searched, not even in the choices of the HP Application & Driver Recovery.

Now I just have to figure out how to get the laptop and cell phone to recognize each other.


----------



## SeagoatLeo

My swsetup folder has 3.55 gig of folders (with files for installation of various programs) and include many non-HP, more recent programs. This appears to be a big waste of HD space. Can I cut and paste it to an external HD and burn to a DVD for back-up use or should it remain on my laptop HD for instant reference by the computer? Thanks


----------

